# Wie gefangene Fische gekühlt transportieren?



## Seneca (15. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre demnächst an die Ostsee, um dort zu Angeln (Hornhecht, Flundern und Co.). Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie ich die hoffentlich gefangenen Fische unverdorben nach Hause bekomme...

Kann ich die Fische (filetiert) nach dem Fang einen Tag im Kühlschrank lagern, am nächsten Tag auf dem Rückweg (400 km) in einer im Auto angeschlossenen Kühlbox auf Eis und Kühlakkus, um sie dann zu Hause letztendlich richtig einzufrieren?

Oder würden sie so verderben? Wie macht ihr das?|bigeyes


----------



## marlindickbert (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie gefangene Fische gekühlt transportieren?*

Also,
wenn die Fische auf genügend Eis liegen, verderben sie nicht.
Der sogenannte Frischfisch im Laden liegt ja auch eine Woche lang herum, bis er zum Kunden kommt.
Sehr sinnvol ist es, den Fisch gleich nach dem Fang gut gekühlt zu halten.
Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie gefangene Fische gekühlt transportieren?*

Problemlos


----------



## engelhai (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie gefangene Fische gekühlt transportieren?*

Ich habe immer eine normale Kühlbox mit in der ich Milchtüten die ich vorher mit Wasser gefüllt und tiefgefroren habe. Die Blöcke halten recht lange.


----------



## CaptainPike (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie gefangene Fische gekühlt transportieren?*

Jo, hab mal ne Mefo 500 Km weit mitgenommen. Die konnte ich am Zeltplatz noch nach dem Fang tieffrieren, aber mangels Eis oder Kühlakkus musste ich sie dann einfach so in ner billigen Styropor-Kühlbox mitnehmen. Die war immernoch nahezu tiefgefroren als ich zuhause angekommen war und wanderte dann gleich weiter in den heimischen Tiefkühler.


----------



## GeorgeB (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie gefangene Fische gekühlt transportieren?*



engelhai schrieb:


> Ich habe immer eine normale Kühlbox mit in der ich Milchtüten die ich vorher mit Wasser gefüllt und tiefgefroren habe. Die Blöcke halten recht lange.



Danke für den Tipp. Da bin ich Vollhorst ja noch gar nicht drauf gekommen. :m

Soll laut "frag Mutti" mit 3,5 %iger Milch noch länger funktionieren. Hat das mal jemand probiert?


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie gefangene Fische gekühlt transportieren?*

Hallo ich hab mir auch jahrelang mit ner ganz normalen Kühlbox ausgeholfen, und für deinen zweck tun es auf jeden Fall ganz normale Kühlakkus ...
Wenn ich früher ein Wochenende zum angeln war und es war sehr heiß hab ich zwischendurch mal die Frau an die Tankstelle fahren lassen und Trockeneis besorgen lassen damit kann man sich auch gut behelfen.  Aber vor ein paar Jahren War ich dann in Norwegen und hatte mir ne große Kühlbox gekauft die elektrisch betrieben wird und auch einfrieren kann. ..das Gerät kann sowohl an 12V wie auch an 230 V betrieben werden. ..damit ist sehr viel abgedeckt. ..da ich am Vereinsgewässer jedoch weder 230 V noch dauerhaft 12 V habe,  hatte ich dann wieder das Problem das ich Akkus oder Eis gebraucht habe. Das Problem hab ich jetzt mit so einer großen Solarzelle gelöst,  die leistet 300 WP ist sehr dünn und flexibel. ...durch stetig fallende Preise bei Solarzellen kann man so was mittlerweile preisgünstig bekommen. Die lege ich meistens auf das Autodach und stelle Die Box daneben in den Schatten. ....ist auch dann ne optimale Lösung für Getränke Lebensmittel, Köder und natürlich den Fisch.  

LG Michael


----------



## Seneca (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie gefangene Fische gekühlt transportieren?*

Danke für eure Tipps!

Die Frage hat sich allerdings mittlerweile erübrigt, weil ich schon an der See war. Aber ich möchte euch mal an meinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen 

Wir haben die Fische z.T. filetiert und in der Pension über Nacht eingefroren und z.T. haben wir auch Fische am Abreisetage gefangen. Alle kamen dann mit zwei dicken Kühlakkus in eine Kühlbox, die man am Zigarettenanzünder im Auto anschließen kann.
Die tiefgefroen Filets waren nach 5 Stunden immernoch tiefgefroene und die "frischen" Fische die darüber lagen, waren z.T. angefroren. Also das hält alles dicke und würde ich wieder so machen:vik:


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie gefangene Fische gekühlt transportieren?*

Na das freut mich das ihr schön gefangen habt ,ja klar wenn man so ne normale handelsübliche kühlbox hat für 12 Volt und noch 2 Akkus ist man schon gut gerüstet, selbst wenn man bei der Rast den Stecker raus ziehen sollte, bleiben immer noch genug Reserven. Ich geh immer hin und kühle die Box ein paar Stunden vorher über 230 Volt vor und dann ist die wirklich richtig kalt. 

LG Michael


----------

